# Grab Iron Tutorial - consistent bends made repeatedly



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

OK Guys,

I just posted this in my Railgon thread but thought maybe it will help others that may not look at that thread.

It's how I make consisntent width grab irons a pretty easy (and primitive) way.

I'll try to explain with some pictures.

This picture shows both jigs (I use that term loosely....more like Primitive Pete tools)

I'm using a paper clip (also in the picture) for this demonstration since I don't need to bend up an extra brass piece just yet.

The clear piece is for the first bends and the grey one is for the secondary (turn down) bends. The white strip is .03 plastic placed the distance down from the top that is required for the second bend.

After you establish the sizes you'll need for your application cut them to meet your requirements.










This picture shows the paper clip bent around the acrylic jig. Don't try to bend both legs at once. Do it one leg at a time. Hold it in place with your thumb.










Once that bend is done then that finishes some of the grabs. But for the others with the turn down bend you need the next jig. Here I'm putting it in the vice...lining up the top of the jig with the top of the vice.










Now feed the grab iron into the slot.










Press down on both legs as you push them over.










Tah-Dah! A finished grab that will always be the same width as the next one and the same depth of down-turn also.










Now, Just because I was walking past it with the camera here's a picture of my gondola drying after the primer has been applied. Notice the 2 grabs on the side are the one bend type while the end grabs are the double bend type.










I hope this helps everyone.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Good tip, and a nice looking gondola too!


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Quick sense check. Am I the only one (ie my computer issue) that cannot see the photos in Brian's post?


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Robert, 

I can see them just fine. Maybe one of the moderators can help you, but I would suspect maybe its the settings of your web browser. Which one are you using? I have the most recent version of Explorer. 

Matt


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Great info.. just in time for my railgons!


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

You should submit this as an article here so that it can be easily accessed in the future. 
Chris


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Matt and Brian. I think its a firewall issue. That what I get for trying to sneak a peak at lunch time.


----------

